# Apartments in the Marina



## mrhoeson (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello,

I've posted a couple of times now in this forum, and now our move is getting closer! 

We've decided tha twe want to stay in the marina area but there are loads and loads of apartment blocks to look at. When we were over a couple of weeks ago we looked around a couple of blocks, Marina View Towers, JBR and Marina DIamond but didn't really get a great feel for them.

Which would you say were the better ones to be looking at??

We have a budget of about 100k including all fees and would prefer a 2 bed but realise it would be very unlikely so have been looking just for 1 bed. 

I've seen an advert for one in Al Sahab which looks really nice, on a high floor, fully furnished, just wondering on people's thoughts of this block and also which other ones to look at??

We get put up in a hotel for 3 weeks when we first come over but would prefer to just move into our own place asap. 

Also, with regards to the prices, fees etc advertised, what is the best way of negotiating the price down, and what is the likely reduction to be given, if any at all???

Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

I have not at all heard good reviews about Marina Diamond...so stay away from it...heard the apartments are bad and maintenance is super bad and this is one of the reasons why these are one of the cheapest projects in Marina.

Your budget can be an issue for 2 bed. if it would have been a wee bit higher, I would have recommended La-reviera (sandwiched strategically between metro and Marina Mall), lovely building, the two bed is very cheerful, lovely infinity pool and jacuzzi on the rooftop and somehow, euro expats love the building.

Try searching on dubizzle for Marina Crown...you should get a 2 bed for around 100K (+-10%), secondly there's a low rise with a fourays supermarket in it...I think that could also come within your budget but don't expect fabulous views as it's a low rise.

If you don't want to compromise on the bedroom, may I suggest the JLT...it is cheaper than Marina, and is just across the highway. A very nice project in JLT which again I found to be filled with Euro expats was the Damac Lake Terrace. beautiful pool side, TV and movie rooms, bbq area...over all a great project. and is right next to a Metro. And once metro is open, on good weathered days you can actually use the metro bridge to access Marina Mall and even the JBR walk.

negotiation (if possible) will depend on:
a. number of cheques...if you make it one cheque, you might get an advantage of 5-10K a year
b. How needy the landlord is
c. What is the landlord looking for...a good family who'll look after his place or is he a money making businessman.

However, please go through the tenant contract threads in this forum, some really funny and illogical clauses in the fine print have caused nightmares for some tenants.

For the record though...the projects I am recommending I have seen myself and quite a few times. I stayed in both La-reviera in Marina and Lake Terrace in JLT. However, my research on rents for apartments is over 3 months old and for the past one year I have witnessed a steady decline of 10 percent every quarter or so. So keep on monitoring Dubbizzle daily and who knows you might end up with a great deal.


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

I live in marina and I think one of the most important things to consider is to make sure you have easy access/exit during rush hour. Try visiting during rush hour starting 5:30-6:00 and you will have a better idea which buildings are best. 

I've actually seen offers on line for 2 bed rooms at 110K in JBR, so I'm guessing you could probably easily bring that down to a 100.

I would nogetiate prices, all you need is to do is a bit of an online reearch to get a feel of the market rate. 
If you pay with less installements that's definitly gonna bring your price down signifcantly. Remember, there are so many offerings for very little demand.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, that rocks! Are you a real estate agent??? 



oh! said:


> I have not at all heard good reviews about Marina Diamond...so stay away from it...heard the apartments are bad and maintenance is super bad and this is one of the reasons why these are one of the cheapest projects in Marina.
> 
> Your budget can be an issue for 2 bed. if it would have been a wee bit higher, I would have recommended La-reviera (sandwiched strategically between metro and Marina Mall), lovely building, the two bed is very cheerful, lovely infinity pool and jacuzzi on the rooftop and somehow, euro expats love the building.
> 
> ...


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Wow, that rocks! Are you a real estate agent???


Nopes...I am not at all a real estate agent...and I am not even a car sales agent...I hate selling actually...


----------



## mrhoeson (Mar 8, 2010)

wow excellent response! much more detail than I had expected so cheers for that! 

I think we had pretty much given up on a 2 bed. We did think about the JLT but wasn't sure how easy it would be to get across to the marina as we couldn't really see any way of walking across the busy road??

Does anyone know what the Al Sahab is like as we've found a really nice one within budget for 1 bed with a really good view of the marina and always feel a bit dubious when they seem so nice!!

Another question we have is that we aren't married, we are engaged, planning to get married but this move has come along so want to put all our attention into this before actually getting married. We have read all the stuff about this but happy to risk the consequences of living together. The mrs has the job offer at the moment and I will be looking to find something when we move over, so what would be the best story for the estate agent?? Do we register interest and put her down as Mrs, as everything will be in her name with her having the visa etc, or will this cause problems if she isn't Mrs? 

Or do we just register her as a miss and let her do all the viewings etc on her own and not make them aware I will be living there??


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Try Hamptons website to see if there are any apartments going in Marina Tower, it's a great building and one of the first in the area.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Al Sahab is very nice... if you can go for an Emaar development then do! 

email this agent he can sort something out for you. 

[email protected]


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Rents have dropped 50%....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You should definitely be able to get a two bed in JBR for around 100k but you need to watch out for the cooler charges there. In my view it would be better to pay an extra 5-10k and get the chiller included as you will use it a lot more in your first year here than in subsequent years. 
DEC Towers at the southern end of the marina is worth a look but only the apts that look directly out onto the marina, 2 beds should be between 90-100k but again watch out for the chiller charges here as the yearly bill can be around 12k. 
Al Majara (especially tower 2) is a good building, i lived there for 2 years although a 2 bed will be more than 100 it may be worth a look. 
On the other side of the Yacht Club is Marina Sail, the apartments are quite big but the ones on the south side are a bit noisey due to the a/c units on top of the ARY building nextdoor.
On the JBR side is Marina Quays, only handed over a few months ago. This is another Emaar property and is very similar in build and finish to Al Majara. There should be plenty of empty apts there.
Marina Heights is a nice building in a great location with good facilities and is definitely worth a look although it will be difficult to get a vacant one on the marina side and there is a bit of construction nearby.
Places too avoid, apart from Mirdiff lol, manchester towers. I wouldn`t say the apartments are small but you have to go outside to turn a sweet in your mouth. Marina Diamond, exactly what he said!

The only advice I can give you is look at a lot of apartments, establish if the a/c (chiller) is included in the price, if not budget an extra 10 grand for the that. Estate agents, don`t get me started, stay away from dubai waterfront properties but try to deal with an established agent and negotiate hard. it may seem strange but three weeks is a long time in the rental market here so don`t worry if you haven`t got anywhere in the first two weeks. You`ll get a better price mid month as most deals start/finish at the beginning of a month. Something worth considering is getting a place that doesn`t get much direct sunlight as it will be easier to keep cool and believe me you will get enough ess you enn here anyway.

Most useful website apart from Dubizzle is dubaiinvest.ru its a russian property site but don`t let that put you off scroll halfway down and on the left hand side you`ll see a Marina map and a JLT map and they`ll help you find all the buildings.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I lived in Al Sahab tower 1 in a 1 bed appartment, as for other Emaar developments it is very well maintained, finishing is nice, nice pool shared by both towers and decent Gym. Easy access to the walk, about 10 to 15mn walking to metro station and marina mall.
Go for it.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

As has been stated, it would be best to stay away from Marina Diamond.

As for negotiation of the best price for you, just throw out a crazy number the owner/agent will most likely balk at wait to see what they counter with. Let them make the first move ALWAYS!!!!

The Majara buildings aren't too bad, and it still gives you easy access to the Marina Walk.


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

I've been looking for two bedroom apartments in the marina for my company to lease for staff moving to town. AED100k for a 2 bed place in the marina is definitely achieveable and you don't need to resort to manchester tower or the marina diamonds. 

Good mid market buildings were you could find something suitable include DEC Towers, KG Tower, Panoramic, Dorra Bay, Marina View Towers, Yacht Bay. As others have mentioned you might have to accept a lower floor, no marina view etc but 2 bedrooms is definitely achieveable. I got a 2 bed place in one of the buildings I've mentioned for AED 85k inc chiller last month - the only catch being no view and no balcony.

Within a couple of weeks on the ground you will have sussed out which buildings would suit your needs and after a few viewings should find something - there's plenty on the market from what I'm finding in my search. What out for agents who ask you what your budget is and then show you places for AED 20k more! Better to tell the agent that your budget is slightly below what it really is and then see what they find for you. You can then always go up a bit higher if they find something you think worth paying for.


----------



## mrhoeson (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks for all your advice, it is duly taken on board! i think we would prefer an apartment with a nice view over a 2 bed and compromise on the bedroom. think the best bit seems to be just getting over and arranging as many viewings as possible. will it just be best to look on dubizzle and phone a few people from ads on there/??

one other question which i would appreciate answering is what would the best thing to say be to the agents if we will be living together but aren't married as im more than aware that this is illegal. 

do we jsut say it will only be my partner living in the place (as she's the one getting the accom allowance at the mo)? what is best to say to them?

cheers again


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It won`t matter to the agents but if you are worried about it just tell them you are married, the apartment will only be rented in your partners name and they won`t need any proof of your relationship. 
Like DXBeagle I live in a two bed in the marina on a high floor with a big balcony, great view and chiller included for 95k so if you look you will find!!


----------



## Oilers83 (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone have experience living in or feedback regarding JBR Bahar 1? My company has set up accommodation for me in a 2br there, and just curious as to if anyone has any feedback on this building/area. 

I'm 26/single and enjoy socializing so hoping this a good area to meet new people and enjoy my time off in.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, that's a pretty good location that, right on the beach/JBR Walk so plenty of shops and restaurants nearby and a couple of hotels/bars too.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

No one has metioned Marina Promenade yet but I would suggest looking there if you can stretch your budget a little. We have stayed there for two years, one year in a 1-Br and now in a 3-BR with maids room (used for storage). We really think it is much better complex than anything else in the Marina but you also pay a premium. I think you could get a 1-Br now for about 110 and a 2-br for 130ish, maybe a little less.

I also have a staff house in the JBR and the fit and finish of that flat is awful and I won't be keeping it after this year. I think we paid 110K annual for the JBR 2-Br in Rimal 1 and monthly the chiller costs are about 1500.

Here is a view of the Marina from our flat, worth a little extra $$$


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Longhorn said:


> No one has metioned Marina Promenade yet but I would suggest looking there if you can stretch your budget a little. We have stayed there for two years, one year in a 1-Br and now in a 3-BR with maids room (used for storage). We really think it is much better complex than anything else in the Marina but you also pay a premium. I think you could get a 1-Br now for about 110 and a 2-br for 130ish, maybe a little less.
> 
> I also have a staff house in the JBR and the fit and finish of that flat is awful and I won't be keeping it after this year. I think we paid 110K annual for the JBR 2-Br in Rimal 1 and monthly the chiller costs are about 1500.
> 
> Here is a view of the Marina from our flat, worth a little extra $$$


Looking at the jpeg, it seems you are bang opposite the Majara and the almost complete Silverene project....just wanted to ask you as to whether you've tried the burger place which has opened up in front of your apartments (next to the traffic light at the corner of JBR)...

sorry for taking the conversation off the topic but I am a big sucker for really good burgers.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, Burger house doesn't have the best burgers in town but they'll do in a pinch. 

The really good burger joint is in the Marina Mall across from the Waitrose market, I can't remember the name off the top of my head but they were voted best burger in Dubai in time out magazine. I just tried them a few weeks ago and have to admit it was as close to a good burger as you can get in Dubai...and us Texans are picky about our beef! 



oh! said:


> Looking at the jpeg, it seems you are bang opposite the Majara and the almost complete Silverene project....just wanted to ask you as to whether you've tried the burger place which has opened up in front of your apartments (next to the traffic light at the corner of JBR)...
> 
> sorry for taking the conversation off the topic but I am a big sucker for really good burgers.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As the topic has moved to burgers, does anyone have an opinion on (the horribly named) FatBurger? A new branch is shortly you open on the Beach Road near me and I am wondering if they do proper burgers, or those squidgy fast food patties. Thanks

-


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

If this is the same Fatburger as the one in Los Angles you can bet that its going to be awesome! I used to eat there every time I went to LA for the weekend and their burgers were to die for! 

Is there one already open in Dubai? If so I am going there tonight!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Longhorn said:


> The really good burger joint is in the Marina Mall across from the Waitrose market, I can't remember the name off the top of my head but they were voted best burger in Dubai in time out magazine. I just tried them a few weeks ago and have to admit it was as close to a good burger as you can get in Dubai...and us Texans are picky about our beef!


Gourmet Burger Kitchen

Loved going there in the UK, was literally giddy with excitement when I heard they were opening in Marina Mall. The Mexican burger is awesome.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

yup I know which one you mean...it's Gourmet Burger Kitchen...GBK...no doubt the best here...so far.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, GBK is the one, I think I'll be having a burger tonight for sure...my mouth is watering now and still hours to go before the day is over...sign....


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Fatburger is in the lower ground food court of the dubai mall...it is very very good (still like GBK better), I loved FatBurger in Seattle (till I had in and out in LA)...but I really don't think it is quite the same though, the ones I had in the U.S. were somehow bigger and fatter.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

At Fat burger nothing quite quenches the thirst other than the triple patty, with the slim fries and some nice creamy Ranch sauce on the side...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bumped for the benefit of Marina seekers.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

haha, thanks Felix.

Anyone knows what's the best place to get a veggie burger at Marina/JBR? Had one ar Fudderuckkers JBR on Thursday. It was OK but I am sure it can get better... nom nom nom


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The best burgers i`ve had in the Marina are at Gourmet Burger Kitchen in Marina Mall but don`t try eating there at the weekend unless you want a long wait. Last time I was there it took 55 mins for them to come back and tell us that one of our orders wasn`t actually available. That may have been a one off but the service was so bad on that occassion that the manager agreed not to charge us for anything. Tasty Burger but by the time it eventually arrived i`d have eaten a scabby horse, or in your case a ..... brown lettuce!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

boooo....I hate lousy service just as much as a bad burger


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Just wondering what the estate agent viewings are like.
In the US you latch onto one and make 'em show you EVERYTHING!
Are the agents in Dubai okay with spending a few weeks for one studio rental?
If they are organized and set up multiple viewings in one day then maybe I can get this knocked out quickly...

Anyone know of an agent with a "Marina Specialty"?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Is very hit and miss. Some are really good and helpful and work hard for their commission, whilst others are... erm.... just bad  Hopefully you can get a recommendation here on the forum. Also, are you aware that you have to pay for his commission? If yes, sorry for stating the obvious. 

Good luck!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

xpatusa said:


> Just wondering what the estate agent viewings are like.
> In the US you latch onto one and make 'em show you EVERYTHING!
> Are the agents in Dubai okay with spending a few weeks for one studio rental?
> If they are organized and set up multiple viewings in one day then maybe I can get this knocked out quickly...
> ...


As dizzyizzy mentioned, it is a hit and miss. But as a rule expect your agent to be bad here in Dubai. A number of them will just ask you to show up at such and such address and see the flat yourself and then you pay them just for knowing the owner. If you haven't decided on the area yet, it will be a good idea to do your own research, and talking to people you know (who also know Dubai) as to where you should live. Once you have narrowed down on the area(s) just check out Dubizzle.com . 
yes, do get recos from people, but a number of times agents you meet through Dubizzle are okay as well since they specialise in certain areas only. 
And just because someone is there on this forum, they need not be good. Also, just because a company is big it will not always get you a good deal - my experience with one company in particular mentioned a number of times actually is that they inflate rentals by about 25-50% while offering to clients (and some people do get duped)


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Try this girl;

[email protected]

she specializes in the Marina so maybe she can help.

Also GBK is very nice, haven't tried Fat burger but i saw it on Beach Road may try it out. 

I also saw a Sizzler - that reminds me of Florida (and everywhere else in the USA) so much.. anyone tried that?


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

marc said:


> I also saw a Sizzler - that reminds me of Florida (and everywhere else in the USA) so much.. anyone tried that?




OH MY! We were talking about the Sizzler at lunch today! CrAzY for such a random thing to come up on the same day!!!!
And I live in Florida. At least for another couple weeks...


----------

